

Ask HN: What was the HN thread on building own server for photo start-up? - sg0yc

Hi! I was wondering what was the HN thread about some photo start-up building own servers rather than using AWS because own infrastructure was about a third the cost of using Amazon S3 for storage.<p>I have been Google-ing for many hours and used "site:news.ycombinator.com" along w/ date-range and several keywords, but was unsuccessful in finding that post.<p>The post was a discussion here on HN + link to a blog post on the company website. I cannot remember the name of the company, but I think it began with the letter "C".<p>Here is some things that I found that are somewhat related to what I am looking for but not exactly want I want:
- http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2786066
- http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3099796
- http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=332624<p>The post was made several weeks ago (I think - so fairly recently). I would really appreciate it if you can help me in finding it. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciate it. Thanks!
======
marklabedz
I can't find the HN discussion, but the Backblaze Pods have been discussed
here a few times: [http://blog.backblaze.com/2011/07/20/petabytes-on-a-
budget-v...](http://blog.backblaze.com/2011/07/20/petabytes-on-a-
budget-v2-0revealing-more-secrets/)

EDIT: Sorry - just realized the bioteam.net discussion centered on Backblaze
pods.

~~~
sg0yc
No problem. Thanks for your effort! The post before you found it.

------
ohgodthecat
Here you go: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3384606> (From Oyster.com)

This is the only one I remember, from a hotel review startup and I believe the
server was just for backup.

~~~
sg0yc
Thank you! You rock!! :)

